# Jason Mask Simple Scare for School Haunt



## HauntinHarveyUT (Sep 9, 2015)

First of all, this was not my idea. My friend, that sadly passed away a few years back, came up with this for his garage haunt. I have not been able to find a similar idea and I hope it can inspire some of the amazing folks here.

If you have a small room, totally blacked out (preferably lit with blacklight) you hang a bunch of cheap glow in the dark "Jason" hockey masks. One person in a blackout suit wears a matching mask and sits perfectly still in the room. As people maneuver through the room, the person stands and starts moving towards the people. Its a great scare and I got a lot of compliments from the last haunt I did for my sons school. I will post pictures when I set it up for my daughter this year. If anyone knows of a similar set up I would love to see it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's like doing a dot room except with masks. I can believe it would be very effective.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Jason is one of the horror icons that everyone loves to be scared by. Would love to see pics or video!


----------



## HauntinHarveyUT (Sep 9, 2015)

RoxyBlue said:


> It's like doing a dot room except with masks. I can believe it would be very effective.


Roxy, THANK YOU! I wasn't sure what to search to find similar ideas.

I've been inspired! Anyone know where I can find about 100 doll heads for cheap?!


----------



## HauntinHarveyUT (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks! I will post pics and vids when we do the haunt on Oct. 23rd!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

There is a haunted attraction not far from us that did something similar using scream masks. All black room with dozens of these masks on the wall, except one live actor wearing one. He really got great scares.


----------



## HauntinHarveyUT (Sep 9, 2015)

The version I'd like to put together will be like the dot room, but instead of dots, it will be doll heads of different sizes painted in florescent colors. 2 actors with a doll head in each hand and a few on their blackout suit. One in each corner of the room. When a 'customer' enters the room a sound will play creepy calliope music and then a creepy child voice will say "Won't you stay and play with me..." then in a demonic voice "FOREVER!!" as this happens the actors will surround the 'customers', waiving the doll heads in their hands. I'm hoping to send some people to therapy with this one!!


----------

